# Say hello,any info on western canada you need?



## B.C. hiker (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi there folks, Just thought I'd say hello and welcome anyone wanting info on western Canada(Banff,Jasper etc..) hiking to just ask and if I can help, I will.later.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi there.  Request do come in from time to time for destinations out west, both in the US & Canada.  Hopefully next time someone asks, I'll remember to send them your way for info.


----------

